# Propero saved my noggin yesterday



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

long story short.... endo (angled towards my right) over my bars onto a concrete sidewalk



















why my right leg hurts so much










landed on my albuterol inhaler


I'll be buying the Propero II soon


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad you're able to tell us the story. Be safe and get back on the road soon :thumbsup:

Same helmet here


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

what is that second picture of?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Same area as photo 1 shot from the inside of the helmet, I think.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the back of the helmet


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I did that once, which was enough. I always wear my helmet. Glad to hear your alright.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

George M said:


> I did that once, which was enough. I always wear my helmet. Glad to hear your alright.


Me too and I agree, once_ is_ enough. 

Glad you're ok, Ted. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you're ok, and glad you were (intelligently) wearing a helmet.

Obviously, there are some on this forum who believe they are useless. Glad you're not one of them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad you are ok. Did you gave the funny hat as well to cushion the fall? 
Fwiw Specialized have solid helmets. Saved my life once.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Glad you're ok. 
I believe if you contact specialized customer support, they will give you a discount towards your next helmet purchase.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

My Prevail from about a month ago. I sustained back, rib, leg injuries, but no head injury at all.


----------

